# Leftist Europia



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/05/17/a...-and-poverty0601AMVODtopVideo&linkId=37711229
Venezuela continues its predictable path. After all liberalism always produces the exact opposite of its stated intent. Watch these people die and remember this when politicians promise free stuff.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Should have read leftist eutopia. Damn spell check.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Should have read leftist eutopia. Damn spell check.


It still fitted quite well, I got the drift right away.

Actually thinking about it, it fits better.

Further, I don't give a damn if they all die, would have no effect on us.

That includes all my distant socialist bent relatives, I DON'T CARE!

Given the opportunity, I would fly a "buff" with a couple of 50 MT thermo's and deliver them.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My neighbour named his baby girl Europia.. so embarrassing.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dear Venezuela, here is a substitute for the toilet paper that you no longer have.
View attachment 45921

{PS: When discussing Socialism with my friends, in the old days, no one knew who Engels was. He was the co-founder of Communism, and he was hard core.}


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Dear Venezuela, here is a substitute for the toilet paper that you no longer have.
> View attachment 45921
> 
> {PS: When discussing Socialism with my friends, in the old days, no one knew who Engels was. He was the co-founder of Communism, and he was hard core.}


I am thinking of having that printed on a special run of Charmin. Taking pre-orders now from charities to send down to Venezuela... LMAO


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope they are starving down there, they have to pay the price for what they supported.
@Maol9, they can eat your TP and enjoy it, at least it has one benefit to them, it wipes from the inside out.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Maol9 said:


> I am thinking of having that printed on a special run of Charmin. Taking pre-orders now from charities to send down to Venezuela... LMAO


Charmin? Really?
They only dream about having Charmin, (or maybe used NYC phone books.):devil:

View attachment 46042


The dream of Venezuelans.

 
View attachment 46034

The stark reality.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Someone needs to post and report on all the Liberal quotes about us modeling ourselves after Venezuela... with before and after facts...

*Before Socialism: People had the strength, health, and time off from work to bitch about little stuff, and inequality of the system

After Socialism: Every one is equally broke, underemployed, sick, and too hungry and weak to protest about anything...*


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Dear Venezuela, here is a substitute for the toilet paper that you no longer have.
> View attachment 45921
> 
> {PS: When discussing Socialism with my friends, in the old days, no one knew who Engels was. He was the co-founder of Communism, and he was hard core.}


I would argue that both Marx and Engels are prefreble to any poltician of today.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I would argue that both Marx and Engels are prefreble to any poltician of today.


You just may be correct @Swedishsocialist. Definitely food for thought. Most of today's politicians be they on the left or right are the lesser sort. I would really have to do some reading on Engles and Marx to decide if your all inclusive statement is correct. Shocking that your comment is so dead on.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> You just may be correct @Swedishsocialist. Definitely food for thought. Most of today's politicians be they on the left or right are the lesser sort. I would really have to do some reading on Engles and Marx to decide if your all inclusive statement is correct. Shocking that your comment is so dead on.


hehe,

my point were more along.. because they are dead 

but marx has points, there are problems within capitalism, and the process leads to fewer and fewer people control more and more wealth, unless a countermovment from gouverment or unions or something.

The problem with marx is that he did not understand how progress works.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Marx and Engels deserved nothing less than a big bore JHP between the eyes.



Swedishsocialist said:


> I would argue that both Marx and Engels are prefreble to any poltician of today.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Marx and Engels deserved nothing less than a big bore JHP between the eyes.


Not that I know what a JHP is, but Im guessing it is not a nice thing.

But, they both saw a lot of suffering and injustice, children dying to make the rich richer and so on. They tried to make a diffrence to the better. The problem is not them per se, but all the people that uses their thougts like it is 1850´s europe still. The world have moved on.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

JHP. Is a jacketed hollow point bullet. Which I agree with placing into the skulls of engles and Marx if they were alive which then gives you my opinion of today's politician. I still have trouble listing very many politicians today that are terrific.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> JHP. Is a jacketed hollow point bullet. Which I agree with placing into the skills of engles and Marx if they were alive which then gives you my opinion of today's politician. I still have trouble listing very many politicians today that are terrific.


polticians is per definition a bad thing today, there is no good wibes that come from that word.

And that is a sad thing, but not without reasons


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Swedishsocialist, JHP stands for jacketed hollow point,

bullet designed regardless of caliber to expand to a minimum of 2X its original diameter.

In effect causing a bigger drain hole.

Marx and Engels were theorist who compiled a non achievable utopia.

Human nature will not allow any of it to work.

IMHO, every politician today is nothing but a greed driven pathological liar, who also revels in the power of office.

ALL THE WORLDS PROBLEMS ARE CAUSED BY THEM, not the average working person.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh, in Marx and Engels case a big bore JHP is a damn nice thing. PS Big Bore to me means a firearm chambered in a round that starts with a .4 or .5...



Swedishsocialist said:


> Not that I know what a JHP is, but Im guessing it is not a nice thing.
> 
> But, they both saw a lot of suffering and injustice, children dying to make the rich richer and so on. They tried to make a diffrence to the better. The problem is not them per se, but all the people that uses their thougts like it is 1850´s europe still. The world have moved on.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> Charmin? Really?
> They only dream about having Charmin, (or maybe used NYC phone books.):devil:
> 
> View attachment 46042
> ...


You don't poop if you don't eat...
No need for TP in Caracas!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Not that I know what a JHP is, but Im guessing it is not a nice thing.


Jacketed Hollow Point (JHP) Hollow point rounds have a hollowed out center. When a hollow point strikes its target, the hollow causes the bullet to deform. It looks a mushroomed gob of lead pushing through. The results are devastating.
https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=JHP+ammo&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I would argue that both Marx and Engels are prefreble to any poltician of today.


And I would respectfully disagree, they combined to inflict upon the World, a system which has killed 50,000,000-100,000,000 people or more. The Russian and Chinese Revolutions killed more people than we will ever know; since so many of them disappeared into mass graves. 
North Vietnam invaded South Vietnam, and millions were killed. Hitler was a National Socialist, which is merely another name for things, it is still socialist. The list goes on.

Who in the free world has done anything like that? Do you think that Marx and Engels are superior to President Trump and VP Pence? Come on man.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> You just may be correct @*Swedishsocialist*. Definitely food for thought. Most of today's politicians be they on the left or right are the lesser sort. I would really have to do some reading on Engles and Marx to decide if your all inclusive statement is correct. Shocking that your comment is so dead on.


Here is the book to read to know Engles, it is a indictment of England and the charnel house that it was for workers. It has since improved, and I would submit that the entire history of The Soviet Union, was a charnel house. It never improved, despite having the Gulag.
View attachment 46193

The Condition of the Working Class in England by Friedrich Engels ? Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I would argue that both Marx and Engels are prefreble to any poltician of today.


Maybe in your world of Swedish Pancakes (My Favorite at IHOP) but not in mine. Should Cliton have won, I'd feel a lot different, however.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Maybe in your world of Swedish Pancakes (My Favorite at IHOP) but not in mine. Should Cliton have won, I'd feel a lot different, however.


Ha,ha,ha! IHOP! Swedish pancakes!:devil: Let us not forget Swedish meatballs!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> Ha,ha,ha! IHOP! Swedish pancakes!:devil: Let us not forget Swedish meatballs!


I swear I'm addicted to those crepes at IHOP, why I don't go there too often a double platter... no problem:vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Swedish meatballs, grew up on them, had them at least once a week for 35 years while living in a family oriented home.


----------

